# BFP after 2 losses



## babydust818

Hey girls! :wave: I finally got a BFP Jan 7th. I wasn't expecting it this month because we didn't DTD very much. My first symptom has been very dizzy from sitting to standing. I get extremely light headed for 5 seconds. I was a week late and decided to test and got the strongest line i've ever gotten! I had a MC at 5 weeks in August 2011. OH and i tried very hard after that to TTC and ended up pregnant 2 years later in August 2013. I got my bloods done and they decreased, then increased and then decreased again. Come to find out i had a BO. I knew something was wrong because i was spotting every day of the pregnancy. 

Anyways! Here i am with pregnancy #3. I hope this is it for me. I recently lost 105 lbs and i'm sure that has a lot to do with conceiving so quickly from MC 2 than MC1 to 2. Like i said, i never had that strong of a BFP which makes me feel great! I worked out yesterday because i want to maintain myself and not just throw in the towel and become really unhealthy and lose this baby. I worked out again today and afterwards i went pee and saw orange/yellow on the toilet paper. Later on i went pee again and there was a tiny bit of light pink. It was very faint. I of course freaked out and almost had a crying session. Since then i've saw nothing. Does eveything sound okay? I can't help but be on the edge of my seat with everything that has happened in the past.

I have a dr appt on Tuesday. I hate to wait that long. I don't think i've ever had my progesterone tested which is making me feel uneasy right now. I hope that won't be a problem with me. I have a million thoughts running through my brain. *sigh*


----------



## tinymumma

I'm in the same boat, darl <3
Best of luck to you, I know exactly what you mean about being anxious to go to the doctors. It's always best to just not stress (as easy as it is to say, I know it's almost impossible to do!)
With the spotting, a lot of doctors will tell you it's normal but they always say to give them a call or go in to see them, just to make sure <3
Best wishes for a happy, healthy 9 months xox
Always here, if you feel the need to message someone <3


----------



## Topanga053

Congrats! Working out is normally fine during a pregnancy, but if you had spotting right afterwards, you might want to consider stopping or doing an easier routine, at least until you can see the doctor. I had spotting at 17 weeks (and became absolutely hysterical), but everything turned out to be completely fine. The doctor did ask me if I had exercised or had sex before the bleeding (no to both, in my case) and suggested that I take it easy for a day or two.


----------



## babydust818

Thank you girls! I haven't had anymore since then. Hopefully i don't see anymore either. I pray this is my rainbow. I'm more attached now than i have been. So it would be real hard if something were to happen.


----------



## hilslo

Hi ladies - mind if I join you? I've had two losses and on 28th December I got another bfp. I think I'm currently 5w4d so almost identical to you baby dust. No spotting so far but still a lot of fear.

I had an ectopic in April so now get scanned early. I had it yesterday and much to my relief this one is in the right place (first hurdle jumped!). The nurses and two consultants were really sweet. I've been to my EPU many times over the last year (including a 5 day stay in the gynae ward next to it recovering from my op) and most of them know me well enough to stop and say hello. When I came out of the scan they were all huddled in the store cupboard next door waiting to hear the news lol!

Anyway, I'd love to have you ladies to (fingers and toes crossed) share the next 9 months with. Even typing that feels odd. I have moments thinking this one will be the one - why not - people have babies everyday so it's not impossible! But most of the time I'm trying hard to not panic, trying to take each day as it comes though I'd just love to know if this one will work or not so I could enjoy being pregnant or know not to get excited. 

My most recent loss was twins. One heart beat had stopped at 7w2d and the other had stopped when we got scanned at 7w4d. I've got my next scan at 7w3d and terrified already! 

Have you ladies got early scans booked? 

I really hope it's third time lucky for all of us!!! X


----------



## hilslo

Btw - baby dust - huge congratulations on your weight loss. You must have a lot of will power. New you, new year, new luck!


----------



## babydust818

hilso - i am soo excited to have you to chat with during our journey!!! Thanks for sharing your story. I'm so sorry for your losses. :angel: I know how hard it is and i absolutely understand where you're coming from as far as being scared. I'm just like you..... i'm happy one minute, then scared the next. It's so hard to start letting it become real because you're so afraid it will be taken away. I will pray so hard for us every night before bed. I need all the prayers i can get! I have such a good feeling. I went to change my status from LTTTC#1 to... Pregnant w/my rainbow. FELT SO WEIRD!! In a good way of course. I finally told my mom tonight. I was kind of skeptical to because i don't want to jinx anything. 

I'm getting married March 21!! I'll be a little over 15 weeks and i plan on announcing it at the wedding!!! How exciting. I'm so happy. I just hope plans for me don't turn. I have an appt booked for Tuesday. Not sure if he will do a scan or not. I kind of doubt it. I never made it past the 1st appt with the last 2 pregnancies. I've never had a sono. I would LOVE for him to let me see within the next week or two!!

Thanks so much for the kind words about my weight loss. Was so hard, but i knew what i needed to do to become a mommy! I'm currently 210 lbs. Still on the plus side, but it sure beats 315! I feel SOOO much better. I pray this was the answer to all of this.

Okay,enough about me! lol. That is SOO awesome all the doctors/nurses surrounded you with your results. That shows they care and that is always wonderful to feel. Sounds like you've got great people looking out for you! Isn't it crazy how having a healthy pregnancy is soo easy for some? but once you start breaking down the science it's actually really hard to get pregnant. Very crazy!! I hope in a few months we can sit here and talk about our 2nd trimester. I'm so looking forward to sharing this journey with you!! :hugs:


----------



## hilslo

You're getting married - congratulations!!!!! Such an exciting time. You're going to have such an amazing day - I wish I could do it all over again! Are you having a big ceremony or a more private do? I'd love to know the details. I love weddings - so much fun!

It would be wonderful if you were 15 weeks. I think you can have a glass of champagne after 11 weeks too!

I know what you mean about the crazy odds though. There just seems to be so many things that can go wrong. Having gone through losses I think we're even more conscious of what can go wrong! We just have to hang in and pray. So lovely that you have me on your prayers it means a lot.

Have you been having any symptoms yet? I was really thirsty and needing to pee a lot last week but the thirst seems to have subsided. No nausea or sore boobs yet. Though I didn't get any nausea with either of my other pregnancies so I'm not sure if I'm just lucky and manage to avoid ms or whether I never got it because the pregnancies weren't successful. Having said that my ectopic was surviving very well until the tube burst. The day we found out it was measuring perfectly on track and there was a strong heartbeat. It must have been a real fighter to survive in my tube for so long. I hope this bean has such a good fighting spirit!

Btw, I live in London in the uk and am 33. I use bnb on my phone so can't see people's info ( other than signatures) so would love to know where in the world you are! I've not braved updating my details yet ( like you I'm v scared of jinxing things!) but you did give me the courage to put in a positive pregnancy test in ff so I have green lines in my chart!


----------



## babydust818

I'm getting married at this beautiful place. There's a ballroom and the chapel we're getting married in is basically connected to the ballroom. So it's nice for all the guests to not have to travel very far lol. I'm getting really excited! Best thing is, i won't be really showing yet. So it will make the news even more shocking to people! I'm extremely pumped. I chose the color canary (light yellow) as our theme color. I can't wait!!


As far as symptoms go... i've only been tired, dizzy from sitting to standing and i've had a lot of backache and cramps in my ovaries. I pray every time i go to the bathroom that things are okay. I also have had a thing for thirst. It's not a constant thing, but i'll find myself drinking more than normal. No sore boobs either. I'll get a pain every now and then through them, but nothing to speak of. In my last 2 pregnancies i never had nausea either. I talked to a few girls and they said theirs didn't start until 6-8 weeks. I just pray i feel something soon! I just feel like things aren't real until i start feeling something. 

I've got a dr. appt Tuesday. I hope to hear some good news!! That is so crazy how your baby's heart was beating and growth was perfect for being in your tube. I'm so sorry you had to experience all of that. I try to remind myself that people have it worse than i do. I am very happy for you though, that you've gotten pregnant twice now after all of that happened. You're living proof and a role model to the ones whom are going through tubal loss. Not only that but conceiving TWINS after. I know it didn't turn out good, but still that's amazing.

I live in the USA. Indiana to be exact. I'm 25 years old. My name is Rachael :) What is your name? Woohoo to putting your pos HPT on FF! All i can do is pray for us! So have you had an appt already? I saw you said your next appt is 7w3d? Was just wondering how the first appt went if so?


----------



## londongirl

Hi babydust and hilslo
May I join you? I got my BFP after a blighted ovum in 2012 and then a natural MC in August 2012. 
I read through your entries above and really related...
It does feel different this time - I feel more connected to it - but then the worry kicks in...
I'm also 33 and live in London :) hence my name londongirl!
Would be SO nice to share this journey with people in the same position...
Xx


----------



## babydust818

Welcome Londongirl!! How awesome that you and hilslo are both from London and 33! Sounds meant to be if you ask me :)

Congrats on your new pregnancy and so sorry for your losses. I hope you find this thread helpful :) Do you have any kids at all or is this #1? Any symptoms to speak of?


----------



## hilslo

Hi Londongirl - fabulous to have you here! Definitely more the merrier for the moral support and cheering on for all the little milestones we will achieve together!

My real name is Lis (I had no idea what to call myself as my login so stole my hubbie's username that he uses online!)

Baby dust - I love the sound of your wedding. Your photos will look great with sunny yellow! Are you having bridesmaids?

Good luck for your appointment tomorrow. I hope you are allowed a sneaky glimpse of your Appleseed!
I had my first appt on Friday. I get scanned to rule out ectopic. I wasn't expecting to see anything other than a sac but the was a teeny tiny flicker of a heartbeat. Not really enough to measure but it has given me hope. Last time one twin's heart had already stopped and the other was 108. I had no idea it was really low until I looked it up on line. That doctor was rubbish. I think she might have been a locum as I've not seen her in subsequent visits! 

I always like to have little milestones to achieve so I don't look forward too far. I'm currently trying to get to 6w6d as that's when I got some spotting with my last pregnancy and I think it was a warning of what was to come. Have you ladies got a next milestone in mind? 

Ooh - I hope these beans are the ones for all of us!!!!!


----------



## babydust818

hilslo - i think milestones is a great idea! I actually never really realized it, but i guess you could say i've set some up for myself. My first time i was PG i went to my 1st appt to confirm pregnancy. When i got there my tests were already negative. I was in shock and didn't understand. I'd never been PG before so i was REAL scared and thought miscarriages were so uncommon. Well after all that i realized they happen a hell of a lot more than i thought. More people opened up to me and told me they've experienced them as well. In August last year i had gotten PG again and my goal was to get past the 1st appt. I peed on the test and there was a line, but faint. Dr was concerned for how far i should be and how faint the test was. SO i came back like 3 times to do blood work to find out it was a BO. Soo having said all that... my goal this time is to get a positive on the PG test tmrw, and have my blood work come back with high levels of HCG. That is my first baby step in all this. I will be doing great if all that happens for me. It's a great idea! 

Earlier today i had a lot of yellow/orange discharge coming out. I was nervous for a sec because the orange kind of reminded me of pink. It wasn't though. Its went away, but my pee is sooo yellow. I'm not dehydrated. I think it may be from the prenatals?

Any new symptoms for you girls?


----------



## londongirl

Milestones are such a good idea. Lis I can't believe you saw a heart beat. That's huge!! Seeing a heart beat means a massive increased chance of a healthy pregnancy. Which hospital are you going through? I'm at Chelsea and Westminster. Oh and my name is Julia!

Babydust don't worry at all about the orange/yellow. Mine has gone the same cos of the prenatals. Your first goal/milestone to get good BFP and HCG levels tomorrow at doc's is a good idea! Report back ok!!

My first big milestone is to see a heartbeat on scan. I've never seen that. In my first, they saw at 9w it was a blighted ovum. The second passed naturally at 6 weeks. I'm not sure when to go for my first scan. When is the earliest that a heart beat should definitely be seen? 6 weeks?

I'm only 4w5d! So early lol!!

I'm going to feel sick with nerves when I have my first scan. I've never had a positive scan experience :(

I don't have any significant symptoms yet except boobs a little sore. How about you guys?


----------



## hilslo

I'm at St Thomas' so far I've been treated well (apart from sonographer not noticing that my baby was in the wrong place at my 12w scan lol!)

baby dust - how did your appt go? I'm hoping no news is good news because your out celebrating reaching the first milestone!

My discharge is extremely warped at the mo as I'm taking progesterone pessaries as the consultant noticed my ling was thinner than normal during my last cycle. I'm praying that is what went wrong last time but I've no clue really.

I think you should be able to see a heartbeat at 6 weeks but it will have only just started so if you are out on your ovulation date you may really be less than 6 weeks and not see it yet. Did you guys temp or use opks? I did both but am still not perfectly sure when I ovulated!!

Still no additional symptoms. I'd love a bit of morning sickness to make me feel pregnant!

Julia - are you able to book in for an early scan given your previous losses it seems fair to get an early peek!


----------



## babydust818

Hey Lis & Julia! :wave:

My appt today went..... good! I peed on a stick and the nurse came in to tell me i'm around 6 weeks and due date of Sept 12! my OH's bday is Sept 8th. How cool would that be?! Anywho, the dr came in and told me he knows about my history and wants to be real cautious about things. He did a pap smear and they took 7 viles of blood. I can call in the morning to ask what my level was today. I go back in Thursday morning and get to drink one of those orange sugar drinks and fast for 8 hours. They'll be taking blood again and hopefully they'll be doubling! After the appt i went to the bathroom and there was a tiny bit of spotting. I'm guessing from the pap smear? It's went away. Hope it stays that way.

No new symptoms really. Dr gave me prenatals and right after i took it i felt real nauseous. No tender breasts. Just feel a lot going on down in the uterus area. I have been very moody though.

OH and i didn't use OPKs. I haven't used them in over a year. We just kinda DTD with guesstimation. After trying so long i just got so sick of wasting my money on things that weren't getting me pregnant. I do use FF to chart BD days. I'm pretty sure i O'd Dec 18th or Dec 20th. Dr is going with the 20th.

Julia, i do believe 6 weeks is the standard time frame they give for first heartbeat. I hope you see that on your first scan! I hope i do too. Absolutely crazy how much can go right and how much can go wrong. So scary.

Lis, glad you're on progesterone. It definitely has to make you feel better about this pregnancy. Knowing you're using all precautions that you know of. :hugs:


----------



## MonyMony

Just wanted to pop by and say congrats to all the ladies with their new BFPs!! :happydance:

Don't worry about symptoms...mine didn't really kick in until after 6 weeks with all my viable pregnancies, but plenty of ladies avoid them altogether.

Also, for OP, my view is that if your pg isn't strong enough to handle some exercise, or sex, or moderate activity in general, then is that the sticky bean you want? Extra congrats for getting healthy and staying healthy!


----------



## londongirl

Thanks for the words of encouragement, MonyMony!

Hi Lis and Rachael,
Hope all is well with you guys.

Rachael - wow 6 weeks - how cool! I'm so glad you're getting so closely monitored. Do let us know the results tomorrow! And good on you for keeping up your exercise. I think it's way better for pregnancy to be active than sedentary. And it makes you feel better and more energetic as well. And you'll be feeling great for your wedding too - just over 2 months hey!!

Lis - I'm taking progesterone as well- yes it's a kind of odd thing isn't it! but i'm hoping it does the trick as well. I also have no real symptoms (aside from some mild breast tenderness, but that comes and goes). I want symptoms as well!! How far exactly along are you?

I'm on holidays at the moment (in South Africa - my homeland!) and am so relaxed, hoping that does some good. However, I'm just relaxing and not doing much so each day is dragging and I can't believe I'm still only 4 weeks 6 days!

I get back to London in a week and will go to the doctor to get a scan around 6.5 weeks.

I'm finding it hard to be positive about this. I'm NOT being down in the dumps or stressed, but I feel pretty detached. Maybe that's a normal protective thing...

Look forward to hearing updates from you both!

xx


----------



## londongirl

PS i also want the morning sickness to kick in so i know it's real!!


----------



## hilslo

Urge - horrible day at work 13.5 hours and super stressful. I'd love to hand in my notice but now holding out for mat leave (fingers crossed). 
Anyway. It is lovely to come home and log in to catch up with you guys! Rachael, I'm so thrilled your appt went well!!!! I hope tomorrow goes equally well! What a lovely bday present for your future dh!
The first weeks really drag by don't they? I hear 2nd trimester goes much quicker. I'm not quite sure my exact dates. I think I am 6w1d but that's where the sonographer measured me on Friday which would make me 6w6d today. I think she was a bit out (hardly surprising given the bean was tiny so hard to measure that a fraction of a mm makes all the difference!) so for now I'm sticking with 6w1d. 9 days until scan day for me eek! It's going to crawl by lol!

Julia - I'm v jealous you're in S Africa. We went on holiday to Cape Town in November and completely fell in love with the place. Whereabouts are you from in SA? And by the way, I think the detachment is pretty much guaranteed after 2 losses. Hopefully we'll start to feel better once we get past previous loss milestones.


----------



## babydust818

quick update -- I got my HCG results and theyre 16,478!!! I am over the moon. I must be further than dr thought. I'm thinking im 6w1d too.


----------



## londongirl

FABULOUS NEWS THAT'S AMAZING!!!

So you guys are basically at exact same stage and I'm about a week behind. Great :)

You must feel sooo happy!!!


----------



## hilslo

Wooooo hoooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## londongirl

Hi guys

Well I woke up this morning and BBs weren't as sore as usual. Started freaking out, as this was the telltale symptom of last MC. Started googling - and luckily Dr Google helped. I found lots of posts from B&B late 2013 of people complaining of suddenly losing symptoms, and I could see that they have now (being early 2014) uploaded photos of healthy scans.

I read that symptoms do increase with surges of hormones and settle as the body adjusts. I hope!

So I decided to do some hardcore distraction. I'm giving a 4-hour lecture (yikes!) in two weeks' time so I've been focusing on that. That's managed to pass 2 hours anyway! Now I'm back on B&B ;) If I keep distracting myself by doing work, this is going to be my most productive time ever!!

How are you all going?


----------



## hilslo

Blimey - not often that dr Google relieves worries lol! However, I do agree. If there's one thing I have seen more than anything on PAL boards it's symptoms coming and going. Please try not to worry!!!

Rachael - how did your test go today? 

Not much to report from me but I like that. I'm going with no news is good news! Just counting down days til scan days. 8 to go!


----------



## babydust818

Julia I havent felt much either. hopefully we all will start feeling something very soon. earlier when I was out i did feel really sick. it might be because I was really hungry. I am really tired though. just want to feel more...

Lis my appt went well. the drink was really good. everyone gripes that it's nasty but I thought it tasted like Hawaiian punch. I will know results tmrw and will also know about early scan possibility. 

so when do y'all go to the doctors again?


----------



## JillieBean

I'd like to jump on board. I'm on pregnancy #3. First was in July and ended early August with a Chemical. More recently I had a blighted ovum with a medically assisted MC at 7.5 weeks. 
I'm currently 6+1. Feeling different symptoms this time around. This is the first time I'm nauseous with barely an appetite. And my morning sickness is actually in the morning. I wake up and by the time I'm getting out of the shower I'm sick to my stomach. That said I haven't puked yet, but eating something bland DOES work. I've been having a plain bagel on my way to work at that helps big time. The only other thing that appeals to me is Ovaltine, lol.


----------



## babydust818

welcome Jillie!!! so glad to hear youre having MS!! so sorry for your losses. your story is very similar to mine. have you had a dr appt yet?


----------



## londongirl

Welcome Jillie - so sorry for your losses, but this one sounds REALLY promising! I'm jealous of your sickness ;) you are at almost the same date exactly as the other two on this thread (Rachael and Lis). I'm a week behind - maybe that's why I've got no symptoms yet - I hope!! When did your sickness kick in?

Rach - excuse my ignorance, what's the drinking test you did for?

I haven't even been to the doctor's yet! I'm on holiday away from the UK at present so will go to the GP when I get back to London. My GP is so useless so I know there's nothing he'd really do, except for the one thing I want - referral for an early scan. I want a scan at 6.5 weeks, which would be in around 10 days' time.

I had my second MC at 6 weeks (natural), so if I get passed 6 weeks, i'll be happy! THat's my next milestone.

Any other milestones you guys have?


----------



## babydust818

Julia the drink was a glucose test to see if I have diabetes. I think the dr did it so early bcz I have family history with it. I know youll get to your next milestone!!! I cant wait for all of us to be able to book a scan and see how our peanuts are doing! !!!

my milestone would be the scan. I hope it's positive news


----------



## babydust818

Just called the Dr and they said my glucose came back good and my HCG is increasing. I'll have an ultrasound Thursday (23rd) at 915am!!!! YAYYY!!!!

Also had my first good spell of MS this morning. I was preparing dinner in the crockpot and felt really sickly. I ran to the bathroom and nothing happened. I just started breaking a sweat. I got back up and started to do dishes. Then i started feeling real bad again and ran to the bathroom and dry heaved once. YAY to MS!! Makes me feel more relaxed that things are gonna be okay!!


----------



## hilslo

Yeay for morning sickness Jillie and Rachael!!!! Still no sign of it for me! We're such strange creatures to want to feel sick!

What's everyone up to for the weekend? I have absolutely nothing planned and looking forward to it!! I'm putting off invites from friends as don't want people to know. I'd told everyone at twelve weeks for my first and it was horrible to have to un-tell them. I think I'll hold off for as long as possible (still touching wood that I get that far!). I might tell my parents and a couple of v close friends after my scan next week. If it all goes wrong again I'd tell them anyway so they may as we'll know! When are you guys planning to spill the beans?


----------



## babydust818

I told my parents and sister. a couple close friends. that's it. I plan telling everyone else at the wedding. ill be 15 weeks. oh and some girls from work know.

nothing but work for me this weekend. im off Thursdays and Fridays. . yuck.


----------



## londongirl

Still no sickness here either yet :( !!

I'm going to the beach today and tomorrow. Its so beautifully warm here - bright blue skies... Heavenly!

Well I ended up telling my direct fam and closest friends. Only because I love my wine and everyone was immediately suspicious when I wanted soda water with dinner!

My husband also pointed out that fam and friends are here for good AND bad times so they can support us either way.

Jillie who have you told?


----------



## babydust818

aw your husband sounds like a gem! <3 it's very true. I wish it was warm and beautiful here. its like 10 degrees and snowing. 

I think I get nausea when I dont eat for awhile. I start to feel real off. no other sickness today.


----------



## JillieBean

With my last two pregnancies, I told close friends and families almost immediately. This time I've only told my 3 closest friends (they figured it out after seeing me not drink wine or coffee a few times in a row), and the other teachers in my classroom. My sister also figured it out. We haven't told my in laws or my parents. I don't want to get their hopes up again. But after my scan, which I am WILLING to be a good news scan on Wednesday, we have a cute way of telling my in laws. My parents live 3 hours away so I will have to think of a cute way to tell them too.


----------



## JillieBean

I want to add something about MS. Even though we have all heard that it's an indicator that your pregnancy is going well, my sister told me last night that she didn't have any nausea with 2 of her 3 children.


----------



## hilslo

Thanks Jillie - that makes me feel better! I've had some backache and a few short sharp pains in there today but they didn't last long so hoping they were stretching pains! I'm dying to know how you're going to tell your in-laws!!!
If my scan goes well next week I think I'll tell my parents the following weekend as I'm up north staying with them for the weekend whilst I have a "non-hen-do" for an old school friend.
No idea when we'd tell the in-laws. My dh is Canadian and his parents live in the east coast of Canada so we can't just pop over and tell them. They know about our first loss but still don't know about the second. 

Next week seems to be scan week for 3 of us. Wednesday (Jillie), Thursday (Rachael and Friday for me. Let's hope it's triple good news. 

Julia - hope you had a fab time at the beach. Have you booked in a scan yet?


----------



## londongirl

Hi Lis
I havent been able to book in a scan as I'm in S Africa and my GP is in London. But there is a drop in unit at St George's you can go and get a scan at. I'll go there on Sat morning! So we will be getting good news on this thread on Weds, Thurs, Fri and Sat - how wonderful!!!


----------



## babydust818

woohoo im so excited for all of us!!!!!! 

no sickness today. just fatigue. always hungry too


----------



## hilslo

Four in a row!!! Sounds like connect4!

I'm really hoping that this is a lucky thread for us all. I want lots of September rainbows!!


----------



## hilslo

Let the scanning begin! Good luck for today Jilliebean! x


----------



## babydust818

Yes! good luck Jillie! 

ugh I got a crappy cold starting. I feel like poo. I keep thinking ultrasound is today. I haven't felt much symptoms lately.


----------



## msaries81

Hi all, I'm new to the site and would love to join this thread. I am currently cautiously expecting at the moment 8 months after 2 back to back chemical pregnancies. I want to be jumping up and down with joy but then I don't want to set myself up for another heart break as well. I already have a 2 yr old son so my doctor don't see how I can not have another, I really do hope she is right. I'm hopeful as my tests this time around were extremely dark and positive (although I know it doesn't signify much), at least it's keeping me sane. However, my only worry is that my last menstrual period was Nov 4th, 2013, I was on 150 mg of clomid, had a sonogram done and no mature follicles were present and on CD 21 progesterone level were extremely low so my doctor told me I wasn't going to ovulate. I went on and no period in Dec, took about 3 hpts and all were negative so I pretty much just gave up yet again no period in Jan then suddenly just about a week ago (mid Jan) I started feeling weird cramps and itchy breasts so I tested on Jan 21st and bam there goes my very apparent BFP.

Sorry for the long tale, I am just grateful to be here today with all you wonderful and brave mama to be. Congratulations everyone! I hope and pray for a happy 9 months to us all.


----------



## babydust818

msaries81 said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the site and would love to join this thread. I am currently cautiously expecting at the moment 8 months after 2 back to back chemical pregnancies. I want to be jumping up and down with joy but then I don't want to set myself up for another heart break as well. I already have a 2 yr old son so my doctor don't see how I can not have another, I really do hope she is right. I'm hopeful as my tests this time around were extremely dark and positive (although I know it doesn't signify much), at least it's keeping me sane. However, my only worry is that my last menstrual period was Nov 4th, 2013, I was on 150 mg of clomid, had a sonogram done and no mature follicles were present and on CD 21 progesterone level were extremely low so my doctor told me I wasn't going to ovulate. I went on and no period in Dec, took about 3 hpts and all were negative so I pretty much just gave up yet again no period in Jan then suddenly just about a week ago (mid Jan) I started feeling weird cramps and itchy breasts so I tested on Jan 21st and bam there goes my very apparent BFP.
> 
> Sorry for the long tale, I am just grateful to be here today with all you wonderful and brave mama to be. Congratulations everyone! I hope and pray for a happy 9 months to us all.

Congrats! Wow. Your story has got me wondering when you ovulated and how far you are lol. When can you get in for an ultrasound? I sure hope this is your rainbow!!


----------



## msaries81

Thanks babydust818, my doctor ordered bloodwork for me so yesterday I went in and had my blood drawn for HCG and Progesterone level, I'm to go back again maybe tomorrow or the following day to see if the HCG levels are doubling, if indeed it is then at 6 weeks she'll order me an ultrasound but then again, I really don't even know when I will be 6 weeks or if I already am. It is really confusing, I searched all over the internet on a story in relation to mine but I can not find one. I'm hoping the numbers will go up according to how it should... it is very nerve wrecking but will keep you all posted.


----------



## babydust818

Yes keep us posted! if your numbers are high enough they will see where abouts you may be as far as how far along. let us know what your levels are. I went in on 5w4d and my hcg was 16,478. everyone's is different. I went back two days later and it was increasing. then got an ultrasound on 6w6d and saw my peanut and heartbeat! hope all works for you sweety. im curious and wanna know!!!


----------



## msaries81

Just a little update.. my hcg went from 4004 to 7660 in 44 hours. I'm a little hesitant because as it did go up it didn't double yet it wasn't properly tested between 48 to 72 hours. What are your thoughts?


----------



## hilslo

Hi msaries81. Being a geeky accountant I worked out what your hcg would likely have been at 48 hours and I get 7993 which is basically double. So I say you're all good!!!
Do you have an early scan booked in?


----------



## londongirl

msaries81 said:


> Just a little update.. my hcg went from 4004 to 7660 in 44 hours. I'm a little hesitant because as it did go up it didn't double yet it wasn't properly tested between 48 to 72 hours. What are your thoughts?

That's FINE!!

It's almost just off double and less than 2 days. It's meant to double, as you say, in 48-72 hours- congrats :)


----------



## msaries81

Thanks gals... my doctor emailed me today and told me that my numbers are rising accordingly and to schedule an ultrasound at my convenience so my heart will be pounding until then. Wish me luck.


----------



## babydust818

Sounds good hun!! Get that scan booked!!! :)


----------



## msaries81

Hi gals, just wanted to let you all know that I had my early ultrasound last night, I was so nervous I felt like throwing up. The tech who did the scan was very nice and gentle so I felt very at ease. I do have good news although I'm still very cautious. They found a yolk sac and the little fetal pole and there on the screen was a tiny heartbeat that I didn't even see until the tech point it out, the baby's bmp is 109, I thought that was kind of on the low side but I'm only measuring at 5w6d so the tech told me that at that early stage 109 is good, what do you gals think. None the less I'm taking it a day at a time... The ultrasound did ease my mind just a tiny bit so that's a good thing.


----------



## babydust818

msaries81 said:


> Hi gals, just wanted to let you all know that I had my early ultrasound last night, I was so nervous I felt like throwing up. The tech who did the scan was very nice and gentle so I felt very at ease. I do have good news although I'm still very cautious. They found a yolk sac and the little fetal pole and there on the screen was a tiny heartbeat that I didn't even see until the tech point it out, the baby's bmp is 109, I thought that was kind of on the low side but I'm only measuring at 5w6d so the tech told me that at that early stage 109 is good, what do you gals think. None the less I'm taking it a day at a time... The ultrasound did ease my mind just a tiny bit so that's a good thing.

That is great news! 109 is great for just shy of 6 weeks! Most dr's won't even let you come in until after 6 weeks because finding a heartbeat can be tough. Do you have another appt booked? I wouldn't stress 109. Like i said that is great! The normal heartbeat for baby is like 140 - 160 i think? BUT that is about a week further than what you are.


----------



## msaries81

It's been months now since I posted in on this very thread. Sorry I never came back to update on anything as I was busy with work and all that good stuff. I just wanted to say my pregnancy went well, I had gestational diabetes but none the less I had my daughter on the 16th of Sept and she was a very healthy 6 lbs 17 inch baby, she is now almost 3 months and beginning to babble and smile. I would be lying if I said I wasn't scared or nervous, after 2 back to back early losses I was constantly paranoid with every little pain but all I could do was count my blessings and just take it one day at a time. Just wanted to come back and give a little encouragement to those who had early miscarriages one after another. Thanks to the original poster for this thread. It helped me a lot.


----------



## babydust818

I am so happy I could help you! I had my son on September 18th. I had to be induced because I was 6 days over due! I had a very good pregnancy. My baby boy was 8lbs 12oz! He's 3 months old now too. I finally have my rainbow. I am so happy and thankful to have him


----------



## Stacey_89

This thread has been very reassuring to read :)
So glad you all had your rainbows, iv had two early bk to bk losses, I also have a 4 yr old daughter who is also my rainbow! Iv done it before I can do it again but taking this step again is sooo scary. Just finished first AF since MC, I have baby aspirin,higher dose of folic acid,iv also had blood work done, all normal.
But speaking to doctors tomorrow to see if I can have progesterone too as it don't hurt to try.
X


----------



## babydust818

Good luck! I don't understand MCs, but they happen for a reason. I pray this new fresh cycle will have tons of babydust all over it for you!


----------

